# Solvang Century



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

I am looking for some help in regard to accommodation for the night of the 13th (Friday) in or near Solvang.

If anyone knows of someone that has a spare bed in a hotel room, or some other place, please let me know.

I have tried booking a hotel room for the night, but none are available.

Thanks


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

toronto-rider said:


> I am looking for some help in regard to accommodation for the night of the 13th (Friday) in or near Solvang.
> 
> If anyone knows of someone that has a spare bed in a hotel room, or some other place, please let me know.
> 
> ...


Did Solvang for seven years in a row. You don't want to stay in Solvang. The rates are boosted and many places have two-night minimums. It's a ripoff. Plus, the restaurants are all booked, so good luck getting dinner. We stayed in Santa Maria, and we weren't alone. It's about 30 minutes away, much cheaper, and you can eat. The Best Western there had an awesome free breakfast. Make your own fresh waffles!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Buellton is nearby and has a lot of motel rooms, but vacancies may be hard to find at Solvang Century time.

Santa Barbara is alo about 30 minutes away, in the opposite direction from Santa Maria, and has loads of rooms. They normally have a two-night minimum, but may well relax that at this time of year. There should be rooms available if you book at the last minute. SB is a happenin' town, too.

JSR


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

It will cost 2 times as much to stay in SB . I would look as Santa Maria or maybe even Lompoc. Buellton is so close that there is a good chance it will be booked aswell..


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.

I am coming from Los Angeles, so would staying in Santa Maria make sense, or should I stay further east of Solvang?

Just did a Google maps and SB is 53 min from Solvang. I do have free accommodation in SB.

Would you suggest just staying in SB and drive the 1hr to the start at 6am?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Stay in Lompoc, it's only a 25 minute drive to Solvang.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

toronto-rider said:


> Would you suggest just staying in SB and drive the 1hr to the start at 6am?


If you have free accommodation in SB, then that's what you should do. There's always seemed to be plenty of parking in Solvang when we did it.


----------



## emejay (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it necessary to register in advance for this ride, or is it OK to register the morning of the ride?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

emejay said:


> Is it necessary to register in advance for this ride, or is it OK to register the morning of the ride?


It's an expensive ride to begin with ($65), and it becomes outrageous to register day of ($105).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes*



Retro Grouch said:


> Stay in Lompoc, it's only a 25 minute drive to Solvang.


Solvang gets booked up even before registration opens. 

I've stayed in Lompoc at least 5 or 6 times. Dirt cheap, and relatively close. 

If you want to stay in Solvang, book it now, for next year.


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

If you are coming from LA I'd just drive. I drove from OC and did the double last year. If you don't feel fit to drive just bring a pillow and lean the seat back. Trust me you'll fall asleep fast after a day of riding.


----------

